# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  TAC Headquarters logo

## redisreddish

I'm working with a group of friends to built a fort type thing--TAC HQ. (TAC = The Angel Chronicles.) We wanted to make a logo to put on t-shirts and paint across one wall of the place, but none of us can think of anything good. If someone wants to help us out... It doesn't have to be anything crazy. Wings, swords, explosions, beams/blasts of light, blades, dragons, and wolves are just some things that could be in it. Dragons and wolves especially.  ::D:  Thanks!

----------


## RebelSeven

What is The Angel Chronicles?

----------


## redisreddish

It's a book series my friend wrote.

----------

